# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  AR, Uniquemicals, sarmssearch

## ineedauser

Why are all their prices different for the same product? How is Uniquemicals so much cheaper than the others?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

In my experience you get what you pay for in that game. Especially when you see drastically cheap pricing - beware.

----------


## ineedauser

I don't know where else go get OSTA. 


if you do a checkout on sarmssearch. The checkout info is the same info for the owner of unique. Very confusing!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I don't know where else go get OSTA. 
> 
> 
> if you do a checkout on sarmssearch. The checkout info is the same info for the owner of unique. Very confusing!


If by confusing you mean shady...I agree LOL .....

----------


## ineedauser

> If by confusing you mean shady...I agree LOL .....


Exactly! Anyone have personal experience with AR? No one posts in this forum!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Exactly! Anyone have personal experience with AR? No one posts in this forum!


arr is gtg for sure. They have S4. There were a couple positive logs on it floating around.

----------


## ineedauser

I saw that. Can't find Osta though

----------


## ineedauser

So there really isn't a place to get OSTA/MK-2866 unless you go to Sarmssearch of Uniquemicals?!

----------


## bobtail

Got some from mp research. They are capsules. I ran them at 20mg for 2 weeks with nothing to report so I can't say they are GTG.

----------


## largerthannormal

> In my experience you get what you pay for in that game. Especially when you see drastically cheap pricing - beware.


Exactly ^^

----------


## yourmom

I've used Ar for about 8 years. Never been wronged.

----------


## largerthannormal

They are great products

----------


## dylan111557

> They are great products


wish they had Osta  :Frown:

----------


## 2jz_calgary

I've read good things about unique...will try them. Just because something's expensive doesn't mean it's better IMO .

----------


## rynev33

they're legit

----------


## gymfu

I bought some from unique with a friend of mine he is on them now. He's loving it but he's also never used anything except legal supplements. 

I will try them out sooner or later.

----------


## Far from massive

Not knocking Unique don't know anything about them but along with the worry about the chance of something being bunk with research chems which in the case of AI's etc can be bad enough, is the chance of it being a few molecule left of center and having an adverse effect. A few years ago this happened with a batch of melanotan but luckily people (thousands) only got sick. However one day its likely that the outcome will be a lot worse, don't know how many of you remember the synthetic heroin that this happened with and a bunch of people would up with late stage parkinsons type issues.

To me I would much rather pay more to know I am dealing with an outfit that for one, is very careful, and two is very receptive to customer feedback. AR-R fits both of these catagories.

----------


## PeaceMaker

Currently used Nolvadex and Clomid from Mexico since i live 10 min away from the border ja , it is seriously the best stuff EVER and legit. No research chemical liquids! . And pretty Cheap too!

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Shut up troll

----------


## Sisonpyh

> Not knocking Unique don't know anything about them but along with the worry about the chance of something being bunk with research chems which in the case of AI's etc can be bad enough, is the chance of it being a few molecule left of center and having an adverse effect. A few years ago this happened with a batch of melanotan but luckily people (thousands) only got sick. However one day its likely that the outcome will be a lot worse, don't know how many of you remember the synthetic heroin that this happened with and a bunch of people would up with late stage parkinsons type issues.
> 
> To me I would much rather pay more to know I am dealing with an outfit that for one, is very careful, and two is very receptive to customer feedback. AR-R fits both of these catagories.


The lab created MPTP instead of heroin, learned about it in a nuero class, very devastating. I personally used osta from uniquechem and tasted like how rubber cement smells, not to say its bad and will not comment because I had no tests for bodymass to see the actual gains in muscle as some members have done. I would buy from another site though, the low price is kinda sketchy. Iron-D***** has it to but havent seen reviews from it.

----------


## HURRICANE3500

Used sarmssearch,very high quality sarms products.I believe their s4 and gw have more mg per ml then uqi has, so im sure that has something to do with the price difference.

----------


## splitlvlhed

I did a run of uniques s-4 and ostarine last summer about 2 months after an h-drol/11-oxo cycle. while they both tasted like ASS, and when i say ass i mean like i was tongueing the cornhole of satan himself, they seemed to work and by seemed i mean endurance was up, i got an excellent recomp effect- not much in size and strength but definitely leaned out-more abs, cuts, etc. The price is what sketched me out and still does now which is why I haven't ran another cycle since then. I can't find the same chemicals on any other site for anywhere close to the same price that unique sells them for and that is (and was but i did it anyway the first time) a red flag for me.

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## phwSSJ

JUST TRYING TO BE OBJECTIVE HERE.
Really cheap pricing could also be from the fact that they probably get this stuff so cheap from china in bulk. What they put in a bottle probably cost them pennies or a couple dollars (most likely pennies).
Some companies decide to set the price and the rest follow, maybe some other companies know they can still make a good profit and sell for way cheaper to beat the competition.

I have noticed one thing from uni's ostarine.
The solvent smells similar to nailpolish remover.

Anybody know what they use and if these SARMS solvents are safe?

----------


## phwSSJ

I emailed unique asking them about what they use as a solvent.
this was their response:

"The solvent we use is 100% PEG-300 and it is the standard solvent used in testing and administration in the research literature. It's very stable and non-reactive and does not have any known side effects."

I have emailed unique a few times in the past and they have always given me a prompt response.

----------


## cagebreed

> I don't know where else go get OSTA. 
> 
> 
> if you do a checkout on sarmssearch. The checkout info is the same info for the owner of unique. Very confusing!


Sarmssearch and unigue are not owned by the same people......SS uses glass bottles and Unique uses plastic. They also ship out of another state. SS has products that they do not have.

You do get what you pay for,and SS is the highest quality on the market by far.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

If I was gonna use s4 id use ARR to get it and if i was gonna use Osta..well I wouldn't bother using osta id just use a steroid . The hype when it came out that it wasnt supressive has been proven wrong. If im going to supress my hpta Id use something a hell of a lot more effective than ostarine. Its a why even bother compound with the latest info on it taken into consideration.

----------


## nitrust

pretty sure superiorpeptide is gtg

----------


## primemover

Bought 2 bottles of ostarine from unique so i guess ill find out

----------

